# Truly Scary Movies



## pumpkinman (Apr 18, 2006)

I guess it depends upon what you think scary is. 

If you want truly disturbing that leaves your mind racing and you squirming around in your seat looking around, then afraid to go to sleep at night that is one thing... 

If you just want shock value thats something else.

If you have a specific fear of something, like for instance clowns or spiders or sharks I would find a movie that caters to that... like "It" or "Arachnophobia" "Jaws"

For a classic haunted feeling I would watch "Amityville horror", or "The Shining" "Halloween" "Poltergeist" "Carrie" "The Omen" "Friday the 13th"

For a little more upbeat 90's horror I would watch "Pet Cemetary", "Event Horizon"," Jacobs Ladder",

Kind of Corny but good shock value involves the "Nightmare on Elm Street"

Just plain weird, not really horror I like "The fly" "People under the stairs" "Sixth sense"

For downright disturbing I recommend "Exorcist" or "Texas Chainsaw Massacre"


Everyone scares just a little differently, what is corny to one person may truly send a shudder down anothers back


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

The Ring
The Grudge

For 70's camp that is just wrong: "Ilsa, She Wolf of the SS"

For Japanese pain movie that is just wrong: "Ichi the Killer"


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

"an American Werewolf in London" and "Fright Night" both have their moments. It's all in the eye of the beholder, when it comes to Horror. Some folks find "Big Top Pee-Wee" deeply disturbing...


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, unfortunately I've seen all of those.
I'm mostly looking for ones that will make me jump not neccessarily because of the gore factor.

The ones that I found most scary out of those were: The Shining, Halloween,
Pet Cemetery, Event horizon, The exorcist and Texas Chainsaw Massacre.



I also liked American Werewolf in London, FrightNight, The Ring (1st one), The Grudge (1st one).

Thanks Guys


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

The Descent is pretty good. Also, El Orfanato is a good one too


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

The Descent was good! 

El Orfanato ? Isn't that the same as The Orfanage?

I rented that one and when I discovered it was in all spanish, so I didn't watch it.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

"The Orphanage" was pretty good. I like spooky atmospheric ghost stories like that.
I bought it off E-bay and just watched it last week and I was well pleased with it. The DVD has English sub-titles also.

I'd also reccomend: "The Others" and "Stir of Echoes".


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I liked "The Hills Have Eyes"(2006) and "Quarantine"(2008) was pretty good.

"The Strangers"(2008) is also quite creepy.

"[Stephen King's] The Mist"(2007) is one of those over-the-top at times, but crazy-gross-spooky-sad what-would-I-do-in-that-situation movies.

I concur with DaveintheGrave on "Stir of Echoes"


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

You are correct there is a difference between scare and Hollywood gore.
I would have to say that most "Horror" movies are not scary I love watching them 
the ones that could be "REAL" are the ones that scare me the one that pops into my mind is The Strangers (2008) and I cant think of others right now but.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, El Orfanato is The Orphanage. It's definitely worth watching despite the subtitles. Also, The Baby's Room is a really creepy one, but it also is subtitled


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

The two movies that creeped me out when I was a kid and still do to this day are The original Salems Lot and phantasm. Sure ...the effects aren't very "special", pretty much on par with every other horror flick from the mid to late 70's, but the atmospehere is great in both of them. The Tall Man from Phantasm and when the Glick boy is floating outside the widow scratching on it just give me the willies!


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree The Strangers was scary because of the potential real factor. I too seem to be more affected by movies that could possibly "really happen".

It seem like I've seen Stir of Echoes a long time age, don't really remember much about it. I'll probalby rent it again.

I know the ending was a let down but I found the first Blair Witch was scary.

Has anyone seen the new Friday the 13th?

I thought it had some scariness to it, more than the originals did.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

I probably will rent The Orphanage again, It won't hurt me to read subtitles for 90 minutes if the movie is good.


Salem's Lit was good but i really liked all of the Phantasms.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Also, I saw "The Blair Witch Project" before the story broke that it wasn't a true story.

That's the only movie I've ever been to where not a word was said from the moment the credits began until after everyone left the theater. I haven't watched it since, so I don't know if it would still be as good. When my kids get old enough I am going to tell them it is real and make them watch it. Bu-hahaha!


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

The Changeling has a couple of good creepy moments in it, plus at least one good gasp. That's more than you get with most flicks. George C Scott is terrific in it.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Absolutely on the original Salem's Lot. Waaaaay underrated for creepy moments. The guy in the rocking chair is a good moment as well.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

The Strangers is great.

Se7en is fantastic if you want more of a psychological movie.

The Clown at Midnight completely creeped me out back in the day.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Halloween4Ever seems to have seen everything. How about a little number called "Duel"? Steven Speilberg before Jaws. Low budget, very entertaining.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> Also, I saw "The Blair Witch Project" before the story broke that it wasn't a true story.
> 
> That's the only movie I've ever been to where not a word was said from the moment the credits began until after everyone left the theater. I haven't watched it since, so I don't know if it would still be as good. When my kids get old enough I am going to tell them it is real and make them watch it. Bu-hahaha!


AGREED ! blair witch is good stuff.. original , nothing seems to be original anymore


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

My 19 year old son and I are horror flick addicts. I've been letting him watch scary movies with me since he was 9 or 10 and he said while he loves them, they just don't scare him anymore. That is until we went to see Mirrors with Keifer Sutherland last summer. He said that was the first movie to really creep him out in years. And I agree. It didn't do well at the box office but its really good and I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

The Descent and Dead Birds both gave me the willies. Also a little more main stream, but Signs still scares the crap out of me. Maybe it is me, but the thought of alien invasion is just darn creepy!


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

Dead Silence has some jumpy moments.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

"People Under The Stairs" is one I love as well as "The Changeling". 

"Jeepers Creepers" has some jumpy moments
"The Messengers"
"They" had some jumpy moments too.


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

Session 9 was good 

i know you are looking for movies but there was a Doctor Who episode called Midnight 
i thought it was nice and scary 

part 1 YouTube - Doctor who - 4x10 "Midnight" with Colin Morgan (1/5)

part 2 YouTube - Doctor who - 4x10 "Midnight" with Colin Morgan (2/5)

part 3 YouTube - Doctor who - 4x10 "Midnight" with Colin Morgan (3/5)

part 4 YouTube - Doctor who - 4x10 "Midnight" with Colin Morgan (4/5)

part 5 YouTube - Doctor who - 4x10 "Midnight" with Colin Morgan (5/5)


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

Not yet seen The Changeling, I was under the impression it wasn't a scary type movie. I'll probably see it though since it was mentioned.

Duel seems familiar, if i've seen that it's been 20 years or more.

Mirrors was good, it was way underrated.
The descent was awesome, not yet seen Deadbirds. 

Dead Silence, People Under The Stairs and Jeepers Creepers were good

I've not yet seen The Messengers, I probably will though.

I've actually got Session 9 at home but have yet to watch it, I've heard it was creepy.
I used to watch the original Dr. Who, but have yet to watch the new series. Is it any good?

Thanks guys for the recommendations, keep it up.

I guess I've seen so many horror movies that they are losing their "scare effect".


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I second....Mirrors,Grudge,the Messengers,the Decent and if you have not not seen Silent Hill ( it was a best selling video game and now I know why) its very creepy the mutiple nurses in one scene is just down right freaky.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

KEIFER Sutherland; eh? His dad Donald was in a really good scary Sci-Fi flick back in the late '70's. "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" is definitely worth viewing. And watch the Director's comments as well, also very good. Jeff Goldblum and Veronica Cartwright are in it as well as Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

Invasion of the body snatchers..........I remember that one.

I saw it when I was younger, the dog with a man's face really freaked me out.
I even had nightmares about that part!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought mirrors was ridiculously hokey as well as dead silence and the grudge.

I haven't seen descent, but i'll have to check that one out since several people have mentioned it.

And silent hill was indeed super creepy, bozz.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

If you enjoyed the Hellraiser check out Midnight Meat Train. I kept picking it up at stores and puting it back as I figured it was just another slasher movie. Not a huge fan of those. But when I finally watched this one I was sure in for a surprise! A descent number of known actors, including a cameo with Ted Rami. To say the least I have a new found respect for Clive Barker. I was to young to fully enjoy the Hellraisers when they came out, but this one settled it for me. Hoping for a sequal at this point!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh I forgot that one.....very well done, creepy,gorey and a bit bloody but worth the watch. I liked it !


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Scary Movies*



halloween4ever said:


> Mirrors was good, it was way underrated.
> The descent was awesome, not yet seen Deadbirds.
> 
> Dead Silence, People Under The Stairs and Jeepers Creepers were good
> ...


Mirrors was good. I liked it too.

People Under the Stairs was good, but not really scary. More of a comedy I think and had WAY too much bad language in it for my taste.

The Messengers had some jumpy moments. I liked it. 

Jeepers Creepers was great and jumpy, but is played way too much on cable TV. I think I have seen it a hundred times.

"They" is great. Suspenseful and has jumpy moments. Not very well known, but it is good.

Darkness Falls is old, but has some great jumpy moments.

Dead Birds bored me. I thought it was lame.

I liked House of Wax too.

We do an outdoor movie/party for about 100 teenagers every year. I try to pick movies that have intense jumpy moments. Sometimes it is very hard to pick a movie, because they are so hard to find. Those that truly have those scare tactics. I liked Drag Me to Hell and I was hoping it would be out on DVD by the first weekend in November (when we have our party), but I am thinking I may just go with a gore fest this year. It gets harder and harder to scare teenagers, but it's easy to gross them out.

HTH
Kaye
PS I can't remember what movie we watched last year and the bad thing is I spent months choosing the perfect movie. It was so great that I don't remember it


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*movies*

Prom Night! That was last year's movie. Had some jumpy moments.

The Strangers was good too.

When a Stranger Calls...that is another one.

Disturbia, funny, suspensful, some jumpy moments. Not really scary though.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

bozz said:


> I second....Mirrors,Grudge,the Messengers,the Decent and if you have not not seen Silent Hill ( it was a best selling video game and now I know why) its very creepy the mutiple nurses in one scene is just down right freaky.


oh yes, Silent Hill. I forgot that one. It was good.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

The last movie to truly frighten me was "An Inconvenient Truth" by Al Gore. Though it's not a horror movie, it is scarier than any of them because it IS happening.


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

I think Maniac is pretty scary....


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*scary movies*

Maniac- haven't seen that one. Is it an old movie?


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

Midnight Meat Train was good, It had it's surprises!

I agree Disturbia was good, it had more suspense than scariness but that's ok.

I've not yet seen Maniac or the new Prom Night.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

An Inconvenient Truth? *Puh-lease!*

What a lie! The *truth *is that Al Gore stands to make a ton of money if the Cap & Tax is put into effect. The rest is mis-representation of the truth. I'll not go further because I don't want to hijack this thread, but I could not let that one go unanswered. Anthropogenic climate change is a wildly speculative theory *AT BEST*.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Al gore's estate uses more electricity and gas in one day than his entire town combined uses in a week. He is a hypocrite of monstrous proportions. But, i suppose he makes up for that with his earth changing invention called the internet. I really wish people would do their own investigative work rather than swallowing everything fed to them through the media. This country would be so much better off.

I do like the classic scary, horror, slasher, and jumpy movies. But, i tend to enjoy and like the psychological and suspenseful ones. I really like se7en, disturbia, and silence of the lambs for those reasons. I don't think anyone has mentioned IT yet. Yeah, it has its hokey moments, but nothing is creepier than that clown.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

4 of the scarriest I've seen that gave me nightmares..

Stay Alive
The Ring
28 Days Later
Red Dragon


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dragonomine said:


> 4 of the scarriest I've seen that gave me nightmares..
> 
> Stay Alive
> The Ring
> ...


The Ring and Grudge got me spooked when I watched them. Red Dragon wasn't that scary to me. There was some gross stuff, but not that sort of scare that lingers with you after a flick making you want to keep the lights on.

I'll need to netflix *28 Days Later*. I've heard good stuff.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

TK421, Check out Stay Alive if you haven't seen it. Stay Alive (2006)


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*more movies*

30 Days of Night was great too. Just remembered it.

Has anyone seen Haunting in Connecticut? Was it good or was it cheesy?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, yeah!! *30 Days of Night* is a good one -- lots of fun and fast, fast action.

I'll have to check out *Stay Alive*. Thanks for the tip.

I thought the first *Saw* movie was genius -- really creative, different, exciting, and suspenceful -- but not overly gross (imho). I saw the second one and felt it was more "gore for the sake of gore" I had to watch more of it through my fingers.



Never even bothered to see any after that, so I don't know if they got better or worse.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I'd say after Saw II it got better, but also grosser.

As far as Haunting in Connecticut goes, let's put it this way; it's the only horror movie I have laughed out loud in the theater


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

I would agree to watch event horizon and 13 ghosts in the dark by yourself.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Lordgrimley.com said:


> I would agree to watch event horizon and 13 ghosts in the dark by yourself.



I forgot about 13 Ghosts. Excellent movie!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

13 Ghosts was fun, but it didn't have that suspense/terror vibe that I get from some other flicks.

I still remember when I was a kid, and VCRs where pretty new, my dad rented "Alien" from the local video store. (Anyone remember when there was such as thing as a "local, mom-and-pop" video store?) I sat alone downstairs, in the unfinished basement, watching the movie in the dark.

During the scene where everyone is looking through the ship to find the small alien, there's a scene where Harry Dean Stanton is walking through a bay with lots and lots of hanging chains and dripping water.

_Okay, remember the scene? If you don't, it's okay. Take a break, pop in your DVD or BlueRay and you'll find the scene I'm talking about. It's just after the cafeteria scene where the chest-burster escapes from Kane and everyone is freaking out._

Well, as I said, I was young and watching the movie alone, in the dark, in the unfinished basement.

What I didn't know is that my father had come into the room without saying a word (he started watching the movie when he walked in). Just as Harry Dean Stanton starts looking through the bay and the cat, Jonsey, jumps out . . . 

That's when my dad decides to grab my shoulders from behind the chair. I swear, I jumped so high I almost hit the ceiling.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

BTW, I'm currently watching a great flick on Fear.net (On Demand is great) called, "Fright Night". It was filmed in 1985 and I gotta say, I'm chuckling. It's a great tongue-and-cheek teen horror flick. 

I love the villian's house. Gives me some great ideas for painting facades. And Chris Sarandon always makes such a great villian.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i liked fright night, fright night 2 was just as good. when that chick came rollerskating by, it freaked me out. did anyone mention the haunting. how about pumpkinhead. anyone like it. 13 ghosts, the others, room 1408, the ring, darkness falls, the invisibles, the blair witch project was scary. just like some believe in ghosts and some don't, some believe in the blair witch and some don't. who's to say it's not real. i believed it. the blair witch 2 was as fake as could be, a truly bad movie. the exorcist and the chainsaw masacre scared the crap out of me. i don't care for those 2 movies. i love scary but not gory. nowadays i am almost afraid to watch what they make because it is so many times gory.
what was the name of the movie where some people stay at a motel and the owners are killing them. that was scary and good.

this was a very controversial one, but i liked cloverfield.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, you named some good ones that I forgot. I loved *1408* when I saw it. I thought it was fantastic. I also agree the *Blair Witch Project *was great. It was fresh and different. I've seen parts of BW2, but I've heard from just about everyone that it isn't worth it.

*Pumpkin Head* is another favorite of mine. I'm a Lance Henriksen fan, so I try and see films that he's in. I'm also a Stan Winston fan and have always marveled at his monster designs.

I don't know if you would call it horror or thriller or what, but *The Mist* left me wiggy for a while. It's a great Stephen King story turned film, with fantastic acting and special effects, but the ending . . . oh man . . . the ending will get you!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

we have the mist. it is so awesome. the ending is gut wrenching. it wasn't till we watched it a second time that we noticed the mother and her children sitting on the back going by at the end of the movie. my grandsoin is the one who caught it. i have lots of scary movies. just don't like gory. another good teen flick is the lost boys.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lost Boys* is a classic! Can't beat Kiefer as a vampire. And the soundtrack is great.

I was so impressed with *the Mist* I watchec it three times in a row. I watched it with my wife and was dumb-struck. Then I watched it again with the audio commentary to learn more about it -- that was cool too. Then, the next morning, I watched it one more time because it was still stuck in my head so much.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

I too loved both Fright Nights, I've seen all of the rest posted except The Mist. 
I've got it but have yet to watch it. I will now though.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh yeah 1408 was good and loved "the Mist" too. 30 days of night was a very pleasant surprise for me......one great vampire movie. Also I recommend " The Ruins "...a bit bloody and gorey but a great Sci-Fi horror type flick.I'm surprise nobody has mention the first Pulse of which was good,just saw the third one and it was not so good.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

I am a horror flick nut and here are my 2 cents. Here are two recent horror gems.

[REC]---Strictly scary movies are hard to come by, but if I had to pick a movie which most people have not seen I would strongly recommend [REC]. Wide release of this movie has been a long time coming (DVD on July 14th). The movie quarantine was based on this original release, however REC's scare factor is much greater.

Two things of note regarding REC. The movie is filmed with the old hand held camera which I am really not a big fan of and I have heard on more than one occasion that some folks have developed motion sickness, but I was not affected. Additionally its a foreign flick although it has been dubbed in english. 


Let the Right One In---Another foreign gem dubbed in english. Outstanding Vampire movie although not particularly scary. This Vampire movie is fairly light on gore and has a very different story line. 



Additional movies which deserve a viewing.

Midnight Meat Train-Gory with good acting.

Eden Lake-This movie is sick, twisted, intense and gory. It is a movie not meant to be viewed by the faint of heart. When I think back I question why a movie like this would be made, but at the time of viewing I enjoyed it.

Land of the Dead-If you like zombie flicks (which I do) this may be the best of the bunch at least in my opinion. Best Zombies to date and the acting was top notch for a zombie flick.

Laid to Rest-A fun ride with some original kills.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

I've added [REC], Eden Lake and Laid to Rest to my Netflix queue. They got good reviews and I'll be seeing them soon. Thanks


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

Not yet seen Cloverfield, never thought it was a scary type movie...am I wrong?


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

The Evil Dead, In the mouth of madness, The Thing. Scary is a tough thing for a person who watches a lot of horror movies. Has anyone said Poltergeist? It has some good scares.... While I won't get into the running vs walking zombie war. 2004 Dawn of the Dead was good, Especially the first 15 minutes 
I will keep thinking! Dan G.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

All of those were good. I think you're on to something...I guess I've seen so many horror movies that it is hard to find one's that are scary. 
That's why I've cried out for help from all of you fellow horror fanatics! lol


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

I found 1980's "The Changeling" with George C. Scott truly scary, with an almost zero gore factor. I prefer a good "gotcha" to a bunch of blood and guts.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

"What Lies Beneath" starring Michelle Pfieffer and Harrison Ford.


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

chartreusechaos said:


> I found 1980's "The Changeling" with George C. Scott truly scary, with an almost zero gore factor. I prefer a good "gotcha" to a bunch of blood and guts.


So do I. The ones that make you THINK...and mess with your head are the truly scary movies!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

halloween4ever said:


> Not yet seen Cloverfield, never thought it was a scary type movie...am I wrong?


*Cloverfield* is genius. I'm a sci-fi geek, and I *LOVED* it. It's not every day that a flick can "get me" but Cloverfield was one of those movies I needed to watch more than once. The handheld style is what makes the movie. It's also brilliant for the script (or lack of) and the fact that at the end of the film, you still have questions. I was really impressed with the movie when I saw it.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

ds6191 said:


> The Evil Dead, In the mouth of madness, The Thing. Scary is a tough thing for a person who watches a lot of horror movies. Has anyone said Poltergeist? It has some good scares.... While I won't get into the running vs walking zombie war. 2004 Dawn of the Dead was good, Especially the first 15 minutes
> I will keep thinking! Dan G.


Oh, man! John Carpenter is one of the all time greats!!

*Halloween
The Fog
The Thing
Christine
In the Mouth of Madness
Village of the Damned
Vampires*

And of course, both Escape movies. (N.Y. is my favorite)

*Poltergeist* is another great film. Definiely one of the first "scary" movies that crept into my dreams for at least a week after viewing it for the first time.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

My wife remembers a vampire movie from the 80s. All she remembers is there is a coven of vampires living somewhere like Beverly Hills, and one of the vampires was a pregnant female. She had been pregnant for decades because she was pregnant when she was turned. She can't really remember if it was funny or scary.

She remembers the pregnant vampire, and she remembers that the vampires where really nice, but a vampire hunter comes to town and hunts them all down.

Does anyone remember anything like this? I've seen a lot of movies and I'm at a complete loss. I've checked IMDB and can't find anything there, either.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

how about the movie-april fools, anyone like that one


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> how about the movie-april fools, anyone like that one


I like the original...but I wouldn't say it was truly scary


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

chartreusechaos said:


> I found 1980's "The Changeling" with George C. Scott truly scary, with an almost zero gore factor. I prefer a good "gotcha" to a bunch of blood and guts.





I just received The Changeling today from Netflix, I guess I'll be watching that one soon.


Any more???


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

How about The Mothman Prophecies?

My daughter (9) is so afraid of Signs that she doesn't even like to _see _the box. 

*[SPOILER ALERT!]*

(Highlight the next line to reveal plot secret.)
I also liked The Happening right up until the point where they revealed the hokey tree-hugging premise that the plants were fighting back--uh *CHEESE *anyone?

*[/SPOILER ALERT]*


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Howlatthemoon said:


> "What Lies Beneath" starring Michelle Pfieffer and Harrison Ford.


Oo! Yes. I loved this movie. It made me jump and scream several different times. And i loved harrison ford's character.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

the original halloween is by far my favorite halloween movie. I do like the gore factor in movies but this one did it just by the suspense and no gore. Tops on my list.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I saw Event Horizon in a theater by myself and had to walk back home alone...in the dark.

It scared the bajeesus out of me.


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

psycho one of my all time favorites....think 1960 when watching this movie. Way ahead of it's time. 1408 little close to home for me, my address is 1408 so when I run my haunted house I played on the movie in 2007.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

1408, great movie, i bet your hanut was a hit


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dragonomine said:


> 4 of the scarriest I've seen that gave me nightmares..
> 
> Stay Alive
> The Ring
> ...


Thanks for the reference. I just got *28 Days Later...* from Netflix and watched it -- it was great! I really liked it a lot. Good story, good acting, not too much gore -- but very suspenseful. And the alternate endings are pretty cool.

I also have *Stay Alive*, but I haven't watched it yet. hard to find the time when the kids are home.

Now I'll have to netflix *28 weeks later...* and see if that one was any good. Looks like it's a completely different cast, so that kinda sucks, but I'l give it a try.


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

I loved 28 weeks later more than the original, though I'm not sure why.
The Mist made me jump from anticipation, but also really angry at some points.
Cabin Fever gave me nightmares...but it might've been more because flesh eating bacterias are a real thing and the thought of that terrifies me.

Thumbs down to Hide and Seek and Boogeyman though, bleh.

Cloverfield is more anticipation than scary.

Has anyone seen Juon?


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I love so many horror moviesand enjoy them alot,but the only one that actually scared me was the exorcist.I think because i know it was based off true events and it terrifies to think if something like that happened. There are so many good horror movies, the list could go on and on.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

I will list another notable horror flick worth a watch.


Inside----This movie is fantastic although bloody. If you like horror flicks this is one well worth your time.


Here are some movies coming soon which I am excited about. Check out the trailers.

The Horde---Oh yeah I cant wait for this one.
BD Horror News - Frightfest UK: A New Hi-Res Image From 'The Horde'

Trick r Treat---Add this to your Netflix queue, its coming to DVD in October.
Netflix Online Movie Rentals - Rent DVDs, Classic Films to DVD New Releases

The Wolfman--Remake of the original. 
Bloody Disgusting Horror - "The Wolfman (remake)" Movie Info


The Crazies-Another one I can not wait for. Reboot of the George Romero classic.
BD Horror News - Overture Pushes 'The Crazies' Remake to 2010


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

kprimm said:


> I love so many horror moviesand enjoy them alot,but the only one that actually scared me was the exorcist.I think because i know it was based off true events and it terrifies to think if something like that happened. There are so many good horror movies, the list could go on and on.


The "based on true events" just doesn't ring with me anymore. "Based on" is such a vague expression that covers all manner of exaggeration. I enjoy the mystique of a story that's "based on true events" but these days I just have to acknowledge the embellishment of writers and hollywood effects departments.

having said all that -- Poltergeist scared the heck out of me when I was a kid.


----------



## mr.creepy (Jul 12, 2009)

*scariest movies*

scariest movies ive ever sean were salems lot and lifeforce oldies but goodies!!!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

We saw Knowing last night, it was pretty good, though not really horror, scary in a different kind of way.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Watch Bravo's scariest movie moments for the complete list. I Prefer the haunting movies as they seem to be the only ones to really give me the creeps anymore.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

The wife and I caught *Knowing* last week. I liked it, although the biblical undertones at the end aggrivated me a bit. I liked it, and the special effects were amazing! Overall, a cool story. Vry chilling. Always unsettling to see a "your fate is sealed" sorta flick.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

Some of my favorites are definitely The Blair Witch Project, House on Haunted Hill, The Exorcist, The Descent, Dead Alive (not scary, but great!). I also liked White Noise until the end, which I thought was ridiculous. Silent Hill is a fabulous movie as well. I agree with whoever said the nurses were creepy; I love all the dark Alessa scenes. Rosemary's Baby is a good one as well, though not really "scary." Seven was a really good dark movie. I liked the first half of Jeepers Creepers. The Messengers was pretty good, not horrible, but not great. I could go on and on and on...


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah I said the nurses were so creepy in SH and loved that scene.....just plain freeky. I seen so many in the last few months and just got 20 more Horror flicks from my libary this week. Dang My head is spinning but I was so pleasantly surprised by George Clooneys (one of the directors of) " WIND CHILL ".Wow it was so well done and super creepy, not jump out of your seat stuff, nor was it bloody or very violent. It could have been rated PG-13 IMHO, but man was it so supspenseful and had some freakish images at times. I loved it and would label it as mild horror. Also liked "Let the right one in " a great foreign flick and masterfully done except for some of the goofy voice-over's it was an A+


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

I really love John Carpenters remake of "The Thing"...a freaky movie that also makes you feel cold (its based in the Arctic)...Kurt Russell's best performance

I found the DVD and was lucky to purchase it (it was made in the early 80's).

I like Horror movies that also include comedy; thought "Return of the Living Dead" was a great combination of that.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Vancouver said:


> I really love John Carpenters remake of "The Thing"...a freaky movie that also makes you feel cold (its based in the Arctic)...Kurt Russell's best performance
> 
> I found the DVD and was lucky to purchase it (it was made in the early 80's).
> 
> I like Horror movies that also include comedy; thought "Return of the Living Dead" was a great combination of that.


Best ever horror/comedy has got to be *Shawn of the Dead*.

I own it, I watch it, I love it! Simon Pegg is a genius.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

I will say it again, check out [REC] it was just released Tuesday. This is about as good as a horror movie gets. 

How many horror movies can claim to have the following: A very good story line, twists, good character development, enough blood to keep the gore hounds satisfied, scares and intensity which will keep you on the edge of your throughout the entire movie and most importantly a truly fantastic ending. [REC] has all of these.

Warning--I must mention that this movie was shot camcorder style so if that type of filming gives you motion sickness it may not be your cup of tea. Although its so good I would at least give it a shot.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

rupertoooo said:


> I will say it again, check out [REC] it was just released Tuesday. This is about as good as a horror movie gets.
> 
> How many horror movies can claim to have the following: A very good story line, twists, good character development, enough blood to keep the gore hounds satisfied, scares and intensity which will keep you on the edge of your throughout the entire movie and most importantly a truly fantastic ending. [REC] has all of these.
> 
> Warning--I must mention that this movie was shot camcorder style so if that type of filming gives you motion sickness it may not be your cup of tea. Although its so good I would at least give it a shot.


What's REC? An abbreviation?


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Dragonomine said:


> What's REC? An abbreviation?


Nope, thats the name of the movie.

Here is another I'm looking forward to.

Empire: Movie News - Exclusive: New Triangle Trailer


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

[REC] --> Is it dubbed or sub-titled? Or is it actually in English?


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I can't stop watching the original Halloween. There's something so simplistic and genious about that flick that I really can't stop watching. It's definately not scary anymore due to the sheer amount of times I've seen it, but I find myself putting it in almost every night, turning down the lights, turning on a pumpkin light and eating popcorn. Greatest mood setter.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

TK421 said:


> [REC] --> Is it dubbed or sub-titled? Or is it actually in English?


Subtitles and dubbed in english 5.1 dolby digital.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

Look up [REC] as it is typed, in Netflix. They have it and it is in my queue.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rupertoooo, thanks for the recommendation on [rec] -- it was great!*

I haven't seen the US version yet (*Quarentine*) but I really, really liked the Spanish version. I watched it dubbed in English (didn't want to miss onscreen action trying to read the yellow sub-titles.)

It definitely had a *Blair Witch *feel with the handheld camera and the fatalistic ending (don't want to give too much away).

Loved it! Fun, great story, not too gory, suspenseful, and definitely entertaining.

So, what's your next recommendation? I have *28 weeks later *coming on Monday from Netflix. After that, I was going to get *Cthulhu *and *Darkness*.

Keep those recommendations coming!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

When in Netflix I can look up "More Like This" when on a film description. When I do that for *[rec]* it suggests *The Nameless*. This seems to be another Spanish import.

Has anyone seen *The Nameless*?


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

TK421 said:


> *Rupertoooo, thanks for the recommendation on [rec] -- it was great!*
> 
> I haven't seen the US version yet (*Quarentine*) but I really, really liked the Spanish version. I watched it dubbed in English (didn't want to miss onscreen action trying to read the yellow sub-titles.)
> 
> ...


I concur with the 28 Days films, both very well done Zombie flicks. As far as some other recommendations:

I will start with INSIDE and EDEN LAKE, but be forwarned that both of these films are extremely intense, violent and gory, but both are very well done.

DOOMSDAY is another film I recommend, Rhona Mitra kicks some serious ass in this movie. More Sci-Fi than horror though, but tons of action.

I have also been partial to the RESIDENT EVIL SERIES, but its no wonder with Milla Jovovich kicking ass. I will note that these films are nothing special they are just terrific popcorn type movies. (FUN with lots of action).

Another film I recommend is DOG SOLDIERS. Damn good Werewolf flick.


----------



## mr.creepy (Jul 12, 2009)

Pugsly said:


> The two movies that creeped me out when I was a kid and still do to this day are The original Salems Lot and phantasm. Sure ...the effects aren't very "special", pretty much on par with every other horror flick from the mid to late 70's, but the atmospehere is great in both of them. The Tall Man from Phantasm and when the Glick boy is floating outside the widow scratching on it just give me the willies!


YouTube - Salem's Lot - Tobe Hooper my favorite movie also!!!!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

rupertoooo said:


> I concur with the 28 Days films, both very well done Zombie flicks. As far as some other recommendations:
> 
> I will start with INSIDE and EDEN LAKE, but be forwarned that both of these films are extremely intense, violent and gory, but both are very well done.
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Thanks for all the suggestions! I feel like a late bloomer when it comes to horror and thrillers. I love sci-fi and supernatural, so I sorta fell into the thrillers through movies like Aliens, Terminator, Resident Evil, Underworld, American Werewolf in London, Cursed, etc. Moved into horror by watching the psuedo-comedies like Evil Dead, Shawn of the Dead, Scream, etc.

Just fixed the Netflix queue and put *Doomsday *and *Dog Soldiers* at the top.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

The Hills Have Eyes was decent.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just finished *Dog Soldiers* and *Doomsday*.

*WOW!!*

Doomsday was a little more graphic than I'm used to, but it was fantastic! I am becoming a real fan of Neil Marshall.

Had to get used to the Mad Max style post-apocalyptic punk inhabitants of Glasgow -- but other than that it was great! Don't know how I missed this when it was in theaters!!

I also caght *28 Weeks Later* and loved it!! Great story as far as building on the first movie. Much broader, and far more action in the second flick -- also more dire. I feel like *28 Days Later* was just as much about human nature as it was about a terrible virus. *28 Weeks Later* is more if a fun-tastic rollercoaster ride.

I have become a HUGE fan of these British horror flicks.

Rupertoooo, any other suggestions?


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

Very good ones I like to watch when I have a taste for Halloween are:

The Fog
The Thing
Scarecrows (Hard to find; you may have to order it)
Salem's Lot (Tobe Hooper)
Dog Soldiers
Ginger Snaps
The Gravedancers
Horror Hotel
Poltergeist
Any of the Romero/ Zombie flicks
Invasion of the Body Snatchers/ 70's version
Creepshow

Some of these will have the jump out of your seat quality, a few others will build slowly and then linger after you are done watching them.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That's a good list. I've seen most if the films you mention but I'll have to hunt for *Scarecrows*. Haven't seen *Ginger Snaps* or *Horror Hotel *yet -- have to get those on the Netflix list.

*Dog Soldiers *was great -- I really enjoyed it.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hallowzeve said:


> Very good ones I like to watch when I have a taste for Halloween are:
> 
> Horror Hotel


Are you talking about *Horror Hotel *from 1960?

_Eager to please her professor, coed Nan Barlow (Venetia Stevenson) agrees to travel to a remote New England town to research the local folklore. But Nan's professor (played by Christopher Lee, one of the 1960s' most prominent horror villains) is not as benign as he appears. After Nan vanishes, her boyfriend (Dennis Lotis) arrives to investigate, uncovering a coven of witches -- with the professor at its head. _


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

The original Thai version of Shutter was great. I, too, loved The Orphanage (Spanish subtitles). 

Someone had told me that the remake of Halloween was better than the old one. Not sure though - can anyone vouch for that?


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

It takes alot to scare me or make me jittery but the only few that have done that was The Strangers. Jeepers Creepers. Halloween. Pet Cemetary.


----------



## Tequila Mockingbird (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all, I just came across this website as I was doing some searching for a halloween costume, and wanted to chime in on this thread!

Don't believe these have been mentioned so far:

Black Christmas (1974) 

Last House on the Left (1972)

Would definitely NOT recommend Last House to children though. Even though it is campy at times, it's one of the few movies that I find really disturbing.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tequila Mockingbird said:


> Hi all, I just came across this website as I was doing some searching for a halloween costume, and wanted to chime in on this thread!
> 
> Don't believe these have been mentioned so far:
> 
> ...


Fantastic!! Thanks for the suggestions. I know both of these have been remade, but I'm excited to see the originals.

I still remember one of the most disturbing films I saw was a black-and-white movie where people are on an island and a disturbed host has people (freaks) in cells. The performers they had in the cells were actual sideshow freaks from the 30's or 40's -- I still have the image of a painfully skinny boy/man leaping out from the shadows.

Wish I could remember the film, but it was ages and ages ago that I saw it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, here is one i liked no one has mentioned as far as i can tell yet. vacancy, edge of the seat thriller. it's about a couple who's car breaks down late at night while traveling, and the motel they stay at kills it's roomers. i really liked this one enough i would like to buy it.
seventh floor with brooke shields. it was kinda tame, twisted, and winded, but it had it's moments. the ending was pretty good


----------



## Tequila Mockingbird (Jul 27, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Fantastic!! Thanks for the suggestions. I know both of these have been remade, but I'm excited to see the originals.
> 
> I still remember one of the most disturbing films I saw was a black-and-white movie where people are on an island and a disturbed host has people (freaks) in cells. The performers they had in the cells were actual sideshow freaks from the 30's or 40's -- I still have the image of a painfully skinny boy/man leaping out from the shadows.
> 
> Wish I could remember the film, but it was ages and ages ago that I saw it.


Hmm don't believe I've seen that film, will have to do some research to find out the title- sounds interesting!

Another good film in the suspense category- *Spoorloos* (Dutch title), The Vanishing is the English title. Gotta go with the original, not the Americanized version.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll have to vote for John Carpenter's 'The Thing'--it's one of my favorites. 

Or 'The Exorcist'. And the 'Alien'/'Aliens' flicks--those aliens are horrific. And I agree with previous posts about '1408' as well--that was a nicely done movie. 

If you're after shocking/startling/tension: the 'Final Destination' series.

If it's a mood/tone you're after: 'Mary Reilly' and Mary Shelley's 'Frankenstein' with Robert de Niro. Critics hated 'em both, but I liked 'em.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Darkness falls creeped me out for some reason, slept with the lights on for a while.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

TK421 said:


> That's a good list. I've seen most if the films you mention but I'll have to hunt for *Scarecrows*. Haven't seen *Ginger Snaps* or *Horror Hotel *yet -- have to get those on the Netflix list.
> 
> *Dog Soldiers *was great -- I really enjoyed it.


TK in my opinion of the Ginger Snaps series the one I enjoyed the most was Ginger Snaps Back (The Beginning). The setting and atmosphere of the movie is exactly what a werewolf movie should be.

I have seen the Orphanage brought up a few times in this thread and would also like to recommend that as a must watch.

Scarecrows is a low budget 80's flick which I have in my personal dvd collection but would only recommend it for a cheesy B movie experience


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

rupertoooo said:


> Scarecrows is a low budget 80's flick which I have in my personal dvd collection but would only recommend it for a cheesy B movie experience


That's good to know. My wife is a huge "B" movie fan. She loves the SyFy Saturday movies -- especially the ones about sharks. (This last Saturday was Malibu Shark Attack -- talk about LMAO!! B movies are great for giggles and icky messes.)


----------



## Faceless (Jun 30, 2009)

Seems like everyone here has already covered the bases. All I can throw in, is wait another month or so for Trick R' Treat........


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

TK421 said:


> [REC] --> Is it dubbed or sub-titled? Or is it actually in English?


I believe that movie "REC" was later remade into "Quarantine." 

That movie you mentioned with the freaks in cells was called "Freaks."


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

colmmoo said:


> That movie you mentioned with the freaks in cells was called "Freaks."


Ok, I wasn't sure if it actually was the movie *Freaks *from 1932, or if it was something else. It's been 20 years since I've seen it -- at least!

I just remember the really skinny, pale guy rushing the camera -- freaked me out!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*rec*



colmmoo said:


> I believe that movie "REC" was later remade into "Quarantine."
> 
> That movie you mentioned with the freaks in cells was called "Freaks."


i was going to rent rec at the movie rental, and they told me quarintine was the same but in english, so i got that instead


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

Have you seen REC? The original that Quarantine is based on. I loved it!


----------



## Loki33 (Feb 5, 2009)

The Devil's Backbone is very creepy, it is also subtitles but worth the watch. Also the japanese film The Audition is disturbingly creepy and will definately send a shiver down your spine and make you think twice about that cute girl you just met.


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

dont know if they were mentioned yet, but here's two:

Dont be afraid of the dark - early 70's movie that was "made for tv". My father used to wake me up at 2 or 3 in the morning to watch it. Scared the hell out of me as a kid. my sister bought be a dvd of it (probably a copy off of vhs) and its still as scary today as it was then.

the other movie is Dark night of the scarecrow - may have been late 70's or early 80's. another made for tv movie.


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

There was another one that i never saw called "Silent Scream" I remember only the commercial, and the add for it in the newspaper. The commercial scared the hell out of me as a kid! I tried to look for it more recently, but searches give me a movie called Silent Scream that is about abortions.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, was it someone on this forum that recommended "The Nameless"?

An import from Spain made in 1999.

If anyone can explain the movie to me now that I've seen it, I'd really appreciate it. It wasn't really scary. I think it was trying to be dark, but was just odd. It wanted to go a lot of places, but never got there.

Anyway, I'd love to hear from someone that actually enjoyed the movie.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

I just watched Haunting in Conneticut. I liked it and it also had a few startling moments.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*HA HA HA ! !

Just finished Scarecrows. OMG what a terrible piece of _____!! *

It was fun for the fact that it was so terrible. The scarecrows look cool and make me want to go out and get some burlap, but other than that, the whole movie is just an open-mouthed, blank stare summarized by a single repeating thought, "who the hell thought these people could act??"

My wife loved it -- she's a B movie freak.


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

TK421 said:


> *HA HA HA ! !
> 
> Just finished Scarecrows. OMG what a terrible piece of _____!! *
> 
> ...


LOL. Yeah, I should have cautioned everyone about the acting. It does lower one's suspension of disbelief. The Scarecrows and the surroundings are what give the movie some atmosphere, but if you are not able to get past the acting, you probably won't be able to get much else from it. The best parts of the movie do not include the actors. Mostly, it's the setting and the scarecrows themselves. I'm surprised you were able to find a copy. Most people have had a hard time finding it.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Horror movies are great, just because it is the only genre where you dont have to pay big actors to come up with a good movie. At least that is what Sam Raimi and Bruce Campbell thought when they made the first Evil Dead. I think one of the coolest things about B-rated horror is that you have a chance of seeing a new director in action. With that said, there is some horrible ones out there.

I remember one a couple years back called Skeleton Man. Walmart had this one front row on their shelves and the cover art was descent. The movie involved a guy riding around on a horse in a really crappy costume. I watched 15 minutes of it before I took it out and threw it in the garbage. Whatever idiot green lighted that movie didnt take a second to review the product they were pushing.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

*My two cents*

Okay, be forewarned I don't get scared, like many of you. And I don't count startles because that is a natural fight or flight action of surprise... I also am not a huge gore hound but appropriately applied a little gore adds to the scare, I really like when the splatter is hinted at and not seen.

I also REALLY like dark descent and psychology in my scares:

Hellraiser 1, 2, 5, & 6 They all have the kind of idea Clive Barker was going for, a plunge into Hell and being guided there by your own dark desires...kind of the deal with the devil.

Sublime- another psychological horror...in a hospital...good twists. 

Silent Hill (even though it is based on a video game)-liked the special effects and the end is haunting, a little bitter sweet

Saw series (but they don't scare me, I just like to see the plot unfold)

Hard Candy-but this is more of a thriller with a twist.

Zombie Diaries-filmed Blair Witchy and kind of slow to start but the subject matter in it actually creeped me out...I had never considered the dark path this movie took, and that surprises me because I tend to have some pretty dark concepts of what scary is.

The Reaping-loved the visual effects, and creepy kids rock.

Last House on the Left-the original...dark and not for kids

Dark Floors-another in the mind theme

The Ring- because the girl was pretty and I liked the way she moved, people in the theater were staring at my friend and I as we leaned forward and cheered her on.

Creepshow-I like the themes...

And I wish I could remember this one movie about a Psychiatrist who is supremely gifted in his craft, goes to a mental institution where a black man is admitted who says he is the Devil and the Psychiatrist promises to cure him...anyone know this one?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

how about gothika, that was a pretty good movie.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hallowzeve said:


> LOL. Yeah, I should have cautioned everyone about the acting. It does lower one's suspension of disbelief. The Scarecrows and the surroundings are what give the movie some atmosphere, but if you are not able to get past the acting, you probably won't be able to get much else from it. The best parts of the movie do not include the actors. Mostly, it's the setting and the scarecrows themselves. I'm surprised you were able to find a copy. Most people have had a hard time finding it.


I just checked Netfix -- and they had it!!


----------

